# Indiana Jones 5: Harrison Ford bei Dreharbeiten verletzt



## AndreLinken (24. Juni 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Indiana Jones 5: Harrison Ford bei Dreharbeiten verletzt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Indiana Jones 5: Harrison Ford bei Dreharbeiten verletzt*


----------



## ssj3rd (24. Juni 2021)

Ich nehme mal an es die Hüfte und das war’s nun, kenne ich von meinem Opa.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. Juni 2021)

ssj3rd schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an es die Hüfte und das war’s nun, kenne ich von meinem Opa.


Es war die Schulter. Steht doch im Artikel.


----------



## DarkEmpireRemix (24. Juni 2021)

Gute Besserung an Ford.

Absoluter Fanbonus wäre ja den Film "The Fate of Atlantis" zu nennen.^^


----------



## ribald (24. Juni 2021)

Die sollen lieber mal "The Dig" verfilmen. ;D  *dreaming*





						The Dig – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Vordack (24. Juni 2021)

ribald schrieb:


> Die sollen lieber mal "The Dig" verfilmen. ;D  *dreaming*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quote Wiki:
"In der Gegenwart: Ein Asteroid befindet sich auf Kollisionskurs zur Erde und bedroht die Zukunft der Menschheit. Die NASA beschließt, ihn durch atomare Sprengungen auf eine stabile Umlaufbahn zu zwingen und damit unschädlich zu machen."

Hört sich wie Armageddon an


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. Juni 2021)

Nee, das ist etwas abgedrehter. The Dig mochte ich auch sehr gerne, aber Fate of Atlantis liebe ich. „Du Wanne voller Fett!“


----------



## RoteRosen (24. Juni 2021)

Ein Glück, dass er keinen Herzinfarkt hatte...In seinem Alter ja jetzt nichts wirklich ungewöhnliches.
Gute Besserung!


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. Juni 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Es war die Schulter. Steht doch im Artikel.


Manche lesen nur die Überschrift und denken sich: Hey, hau ich doch einfach mal was pseudoschlaues in die Kommentare.
Na jedenfalls freut es mich, dass Opa Harrison sich wohl offensichtlich nochmal richtig den Arsch aufreisst, hätte ihn auch nicht anders eingeschätzt. Ich gehöre aber auch zu denen, die den Kristallschädel nicht so schlecht fanden wie die meisten. Ich erwarte vom neuen Film einfach mal nicht zuviel.


----------



## Vordack (24. Juni 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Manche lesen nur die Überschrift und denken sich: Hey, hau ich doch einfach mal was pseudoschlaues in die Kommentare.
> Na jedenfalls freut es mich, dass Opa Harrison sich wohl offensichtlich nochmal richtig den Arsch aufreisst, hätte ihn auch nicht anders eingeschätzt. Ich gehöre aber auch zu denen, die den Kristallschädel nicht so schlecht fanden wie die meisten. Ich erwarte vom neuen Film einfach mal nicht zuviel.



"und denken sich" tun sie das?

Beim ersten mal war ich vom Kristallschädel entäuscht. Hab ihn mir vor ein paar Monaten noch mal angesehen und hab mir gedacht "warum fand ich den damals so schlecht, ist doch eigentlich ziemlich gut"


----------



## Loosa (24. Juni 2021)

Ich hatte gelesen, "Indiana Jones & Harrison Ford verletzt". Und dachte erst, och die Armen, alle beide?


----------

